# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Cần Thơ – Thủ Đô Sông Nước Miền Tây

## dulichnt

Miền Đất Phương Nam với hơn 300 năm lịch sử hình thành, tuy rằng là một vùng đất trẻ nhưng lại được sự hào phóng của thiên nhiên từ đó đã hình thanh nên nhiều nét văn hóa đặc trưng với những con người chất phác, hòa phóng. Và nếu có dịp bạn về thăm miền đất Phương Nam phù sa màu mỡ, nơi hạ nguồn của con sông Mê Kông chảy ra biển cả theo chín nhánh như chín con rồng thì tại sao bạn không thử ghé qua quê mình miền đất Tây Đô – Cần Thơ thân thiện, nhiệt tình và hiếu khách. biggrin.gif

“Cần Thơ gạo trắng nước trong
Ai đi đến đó lòng không muốn về”


Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long nơi mình sinh ra và lớn lên được mệnh danh là vùng sông nước với hệ thống kênh ngòi chằng chịt mà phương tiện chủ yếu là nhưng chiếc xuồng ba lá cùng với những cô gái Miền Tây đơn sơ mộc mạc trong chiếc áo bà ba cùng giọng hò ngọt ngào truyền cảm như ru hồn người lữ khách. Là một hướng dẫn viên du lịch của Mai Linh Tourism mình xin giới thiệu những nét sơ bộ về văn hóa, con người, phong cảnh cũng như những nét sinh hoạt truyền thống của cư dân miền đất mới này.

“Quê hương em hai mùa mưa nắng, hai thôn nghèo nối liền bờ đê …” những lời mở đầu cho bài hát “Hai Mùa Mưa Nắng” mang âm hưởng dân ca đậm chất Nam bộ đã phần nào lột tả nên nét đặc trưng của miền đất Tây Đô này.
cool.gif cool.gif
Về với Cần Thơ quê mình đầu tiên các bạn sẽ có dịp tham quan chợ nổi Cái Răng, một cách nhóm chợ trên sông độc đáo mà diễn ra từ rất sớm, hàng hóa các nơi được đưa về theo các ngả sông và tập trung tại một điểm. Thời gian họp chợ diễn ra từ khoảng 4h sáng cho đến 8h thì chợ tan. Từ sáng sớm các tiểu thương đem hang hóa của mình bày bán trên những chiếc xuồng, ghe với đủ thứ từ trái cây, thịt cá, hang hóa gia dụng cho đến đồ ăn…. Cách bán hàng ở đây cũng đặc biệt là vì những thứ cần bán như nông sản, trái cây treo trên những sào tre mà người ta gọi là cây bẹo. Khởi hành từ Bến Ninh Kiều ngồi trên thuyền du lịch trước cảnh sông nước bềnh bồng là cả một khung cảnh hàng hóa xuồng ghe tấp nập không thua kém các chơ trên cạn. Các bạn sẽ cảm nhận được những nét riêng biệt mà chỉ có vùng đất này mới có được.

Tiếp theo đó các bạn còn có thể xuôi thuyền vào Phong Điền, Mỹ Khánh khám phá những vườn trái cây, thưởng thức trái cây ngay tại nhà vườn cái cảm giác được chính tay mình hái trái trên cành thật sự thú vị vô cùng.

Một điểm đến khác đang chờ các bạn trong chương trình tham quan là Vườn Lan Bình Thủy nơi có ngôi nhà cổ trăm năm tuổi đã trải qua bao mùa mưa nắng với kiến trúc độc đáo chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng những du khách thích tìm hiểu về văn hóa lịch sử. Nơi đây còn một cây xương rồng cao nhất Việt Nam “Thiên Lăng Trụ” với chiều cao 12m – đáng ngưỡng mộ phải không.

Ngoài ra bạn còn có thể tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái Phù Sa của Cần thơ tọa lạc trên Cồn Ấu với 20p đi bằng tàu du lịch tại bến Ninh Kiều bao quanh là rừng bần xanh thẵm. Đến với khu du lịch bạn sẽ hòa mình vào thiên nhiên tham gia các trò chơi thú vị như câu cá sấu, chèo xuồng xuyên qua rừng bần, tắm song, đi dù lượng đạc biệt là có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh cầu công trình Cầu Cần Thơ . Cây cầu dây giăng dài nhất Đông Nam Á nối liền 2 bờ sông Hậu.

Tối tối dọc theo Bến Ninh Kiều – biểu tượng của Cần Thơ bạn còn có thể mua sắm tại chơ đêm, tham quan Quảng Triệu Hội Quán mà người Cần Thơ còn gọi là Chùa Ông với kiến trúc mang âm hưởng của người Hoa trong ngày đầu định cư tại đây. Hay bạn sẽ dùng cơm tối trên du thuyền xuôi theo dòng sông Hậu thưởng thức các món đặc sản của Miền Tây như canh chua cá bông lau, cá rô kho tộ, dưa bồn bồn, cá lóc nướng trui … với hương vị mới lạ sẽ làm bạn nhớ mãi.

----------


## canon

Dfgsadggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------

